# Weathering



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

This is probably the most crucial part in model railroading. I have succesfully weather some cars with testors effect paint pens. I was happy with the results. Are there any other ways, because those pens are expansive but effective.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like some of the traffic I see on the CSX mainline here.

Some have, in addition to rust, a lot of dirt. It also runs down
like the rust...some are just downright dingy.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

An overview of weathering here:

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/weathering

Google for more......


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

SB,
I use just about anything I can. Artist/kids chaulk turned to powder, wife's makeup (get permission), testors weathering kit, coffee grounds basically anything with earth tones that creates a powder or stains!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Regardless of your material choice, make certain it's water
soluble so if you don't like your effect you can wash it
off and do another try.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Methods of weathering*

TCRacing;

There are many other methods. One of my favorites is painting with chalks. I use an inexpensive set of pastel colored CHALKS ( not "pastels" which are more like crayons) bought at Walmart's craft section. I dip a small artist's paintbrush in plain tap water and then stroke
it along one of the chalk stick a few times. Then I "paint" the weathering effect on the car, or structure and let it dry. You can do sun faded paint dirt, smoke, rust,whatever this way. If you don't like the result, it can be easily washed of with water. I don't use Testors Dullcote, or any other fixative over the chalk. It drastically undoes the weathering, and I've not had a problem with chalk coming off. 
Try it, I think you will like the results;

Traction Fan


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

My approach to weathering is to take the new Loco or Freight Car out of the box, set it on the track, and use it just the way it came from the factory!

Why make a nice, new product appear dirty, rusty and dingy on purpose?

When the executives of Baldwin, Alco, and Lima deliver a new locomotive to NYC or PRR, you can be sure it's as shiny and polished as can be...and when it returns to the Roundhouse from a long run, where does it go? To the washing crew!

Weathering? Not for this Engineer!

Water Stop


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> My approach to weathering is to take the new Loco or Freight Car out of the box, set it on the track, and use it just the way it came from the factory!
> 
> Why make a nice, new product appear dirty, rusty and dingy on purpose?
> 
> ...


Then why bother responding to a thread about weathering? If you are trying to suggest that equipment (and structures) should not be weathered, then your experience with real railroads must be extremely limited. For every loco that is freshly painted or washed, there will be dozens sorely in need of it.

While I would question the OP's assertion that it's "probably the most crucial part" of model railroading, it's not a requirement by any means. It is, however, certainly essential to a real-world appearance.

And for the OP, I use washes of acrylic paint, and dry brushed acrylic paint, to do most of my weathering.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, Connecticut Valley,

Thanks for the reply, and I will continue non-weathering!

Water Stop Hal


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Then why bother responding to a thread about weathering?


Probably to add his opinion, which, I suspect, is every bit as useful as the next guy's.
And, after all, this is a discussion board. The last I looked, we in this part of the world are free to discuss any issue and add any viewpoint, even if it is contrary to the majority, and since was done without malice toward anyone, I say discuss on.....:thumbsup:

Let me add that I as well do not weather, as that is my personal preference....that, and the fact that I happen to be the president of my railway....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank You, Old Hobo!
_
Water Stop Harry_


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Well once again WaterStop is no help, although it is your opinion and is freedom of speech. :cheeky4:

I wont weather old used cars because they already have that weather look either from sunlight, carelessness, etc.

I herd an old trick from an older model railroader. Dust chalk onto the car or building and then spray hair spray over it to seal it. Well the hair spray ended washing off and clumping the chalk together :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Testor's Dullcote works best for that...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use washes of cheap craft paint mostly, though thinned enamels are used from time to time as well. Rusted metal is spot painted Roof Brown allowed to dry a bit, then washed downward with old paint thinner...










For baked on rust and soot, I dust them with pastel chalks, then seal it with Krylon 1311 Matte Finish...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Well once again WaterStop is no help, although it is your opinion and is freedom of speech. :cheeky4:
> 
> I wont weather old used cars because they already have that weather look either from sunlight, carelessness, etc.
> 
> I herd an old trick from an older model railroader. Dust chalk onto the car or building and then spray hair spray over it to seal it. Well the hair spray ended washing off and clumping the chalk together :smilie_daumenneg:


Bingo. We're talking about how to weather, not whether to weather.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So talk, instead of nagging on another member like you do.....

Move on already......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> So talk, instead of nagging on another member like you do.....
> 
> Move on already......


I've BEEN done...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Except for the fact that you keep replying.....

The horse is dead....he ain't gettn' up.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

AS A REMINDER TO YOU GENTLEMEN:

I am probably the only Forum Member who is *not* a model railroad "modeler". 
_
I've told you all several times now...I DON'T MODEL ANYTHING! _

I am not a Scratch-Builder, not a Kid-Basher, not a Weatherer, and not a Painter.

Those actiivities hold absolutely no interest for me, so I would appreciate it if you would stop making remarks about my ignorance and deficiencies in pursuing that which means nothing to me.

I come from a Railroad heritage which dates back to the early 1940's, when I would sometimes spend a whole day with my Dad up in the cab of a steam switcher when he had yard duty and I was out of school.

My so-called "modeling" activity consists of opening the factory box, taking out the Loco or Freight Car, setting it on the track, and running it. 

So stick that in your Non-Lifting Injector!

Water Stop Harold, age 79.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I should probably keep my mouth shut, but not this time. I have seen enough.
Before, I would have voted Water Stop as the crabby old man on this forum. I am
changing my vote. It is CTValley. He is always telling people what and not to post
about. This may come as a surprise to him, but he is not the Post Police. I am pretty
sure he has run off newer members with his BS. He tried to belittle me for bringing
up an old topic, like I was wasting his time. My post resulted in 5 pages of discussion.
So how bad was my post?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY MOPAC,

I tend to concur with your recent post, but to endorse your original assesment, I am still a Crabby Old Man!

Cheers, 
Water Stop near Milepost 69


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's ok. But hey, I was standing up for you. CTValley was telling you your opinion
had no place in this thread.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

MOPAC, I 'Prishiate that!
w.s.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, guys, I'm sorry you feel that way. I think, if you look at the vast majority of my 1400+ posts on here, and probably 5 times that on other forums, you will find that isn't really the case. As my old man once told me though, "Perceptions are reality", so I will try to do better in the future.

I guess I'm too far on my way to becoming a crotchety old man.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

FOR MOPAC, I just sent you a PM but as usual I can not find it in my message list, did you get it??


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bkubiak, I did get your PM. Thanks for your message. CTValley, I am glad you saw my
post about you attacking people. I believe you are an asset to the forum most of the
time. You obviously have experience and knowledge with model railroading. And yes
many times you help another member with your knowledge. And then out of the blue you 
take a swipe at someone about a post you don't care for. You are not the judge. You 
make people feel bad about their post. Just let it go. It would be boring here on the forum
if people can only bring up something new and that hasn't been mentioned already. We do get new members and they don't know whats been brought up. Most of our topics
are not new and have been discussed for many years on the MRR forums. I want to 
apologize to the member who wanted to discuss weathering. Sorry for your thread
getting hijacked. CTValley, I hope we can be forum buddies here. I want some of your knowledge.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I was in Hobbly Lobby and found in the clearance section a buch of wash colors by Model Master (Testor). I got a few and when I got home I tried the mud fx on my IM and once it dried it was very glossy. I enden up mixing up my own flat concotion and dabbing it on the IM. I looks great. 

What is a tip to just give your cars that flat look, take the shine off?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just spray it with Testors Dull Cote....all my cars receive a coat of that; takes the shine off, but doesn't mess up the paint scheme....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mopac said:


> Bkubiak, I did get your PM. Thanks for your message. CTValley, I am glad you saw my
> post about you attacking people. I believe you are an asset to the forum most of the
> time. You obviously have experience and knowledge with model railroading. And yes
> many times you help another member with your knowledge. And then out of the blue you
> ...


No argument. I seem to be getting curmudgeonly lately. As I said -- I'll take a deep breath and count to ten before reacting badly (I have to do that too much at work, but that's my problem, no yours). Let's go back to discussing the hobby, not it's practitioners.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Weathering is one of my favourite aspects of the hobby. I have practiced a few methods known out there, some where I have experimented with different techniques to bring a desired look that will fit the car realistically and artistically. The more you experiment, the more you learn and find out how you do your weathering best.
I'm not an airbrush user, first and foremost. Not that I don't like the airbrush, I simply don't need it. …I also don't have the money to go towards one.

Two methods I have taken hold of and feel at home with is acrylic paints by drybrushing, and powders by drybrushing. I've also found that you can get fantastic results by using the two on the same subject. Recently, I also took a crack at fading. I'm still practicing that, however I feel I'm close to understanding the process and technique needed for it to work the way I want it to.
This fading method I'm using involves spraying your subject with dullcote, then using 70% isopropyl alcohol(rubbing alcohol), spraying it in mist form. I should note that this method of fade is completely reversible!! Don't like the look or you made a mistake? Just spray it over with dullcote! Removes the spots of alcohol and the car/loco will exactly as it did before the alcohol.

Here are two cars where I have done both acrylic paints and powder. I recently tried out some fading too.









The rusting was finished first by using acrylic paint. The powder came next, which is a dark powder to bring the grimy look. Finally, the slight fade. I don't have a good quality plant mister to make it work well, but from looking at it, the result kinda gives an impression of dust. Note I still need to practice more, but I like the results so far. All it takes is time and practice.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

In addition to dry brush weathering, I also use earth tone pastel powders. You can pick up a pastel set of earth tones including rust colors and umbers. Just scrape the pastel stick into a small container, it will make fine powdery dust. then brush it on your models to weather. If you don't like the result, just wipe off and start again. If you want it permanently on, then spray lightly from a distance with Testors or equivalent DullCote. 
See some of my weathered models in Photography or Structures forum here.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Almost all powders will need to be sealed in with Dullcote for the finished result. Unless your using homemade powders like me, where I've scraped pencil lead(graphite) as well as brushed soot from burnt metal! Both adhere much better than chalk powders and don't require an immediate sealing of dullcote.


----------

